#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-01-02
<ChinnoDog> Morning all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-01-06
<ChinnoDog> maco: I went to HacDC last night to check it out
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-01-07
<ChinnoDog> maco maco maco maco
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-01-08
<semitones> how is hacDC I've always wanted to go
<semitones> but I'm not that much of a hacker
<semitones> or computer person really
<ChinnoDog> semitones: Not as big as I imagined but the people are just as I imagined
 * ChinnoDog slaps maco around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-01-02
<bcurtiswx> these darn ubuntu-scribes people are slow/nonexistent
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-12-31
<ChinnoDog> crickets
<ChinnoDog> What are you peeps doing for NYE?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-01-02
<manchicken> Howdy
<adom> hi all. hope everyone had a good Christmas/New Years holiday!
<marcoceppi> it was a good time
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-01-01
<swift110_> heallo all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-01-08
<adom> hows everyone doin?
<adom> marcoceppi: you get to work on anything cool in Ubuntu 16? saw it's in alpha testing I think? havent had chance to read up on changes yet.
<kyrofa> Hey adom :)
<kyrofa> Doing well, how are you?
<adom> well enough, just busy at work as usual.
<adom> When I start at 7AM I have some free time to catch up on things and then I always forget that after an hour or two, I have no time for other stuff and get frustrated.
<adom> if that makes any sense...
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-01
<swift_> Hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-03
<swift110-phone> Ok
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-12-31
<ChinnoDog> He never stays long enough for an answer.
